# Fallen Tree Kills Man in Orchard Park, New York



## treesurgeon (May 23, 2011)

ORCHARD PARK, NY - Orchard Park Police and Fire Department were called to a home on Larned Lane Sunday afternoon. 

Todd Mansfield, 43, was found pinned under a tree that had fallen while he and his friends were cutting it down. He was pronounced dead at the scene when EMS crews arrived. 

2 On Your Side will have more on this story tonight. 

Fallen Tree Kills Man in Orchard Park | wgrz.com


----------

